# Hiding the sponge filter



## sim_plic_i_ty (Dec 15, 2009)

So lets be honest, sponge filters can look quite ugly.

What have you guys done to hide them, besides hiding them behind rocks? real/fake plants? If so, what kind. Can I throw on some kind of plant that grows all over it or will that have a negative impact on the filtration?

All ideas are appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I only use sponges inside my other filters.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

I only use sponge filters for my grow out tanks. Bare bottom.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Down here in Texas at some of the stone yards. They sell plastic hollow rocks. They are to cover speakers,pool pipes, and equipment. the smallest size which is about 10" x 12" tall should cover a sponge filter. Drill some holes in the top to let the air out. Please post some pic's. Iv'e been thinking of doing this for a couple of years but this economy hurts DIY guy's bad.

This type of stuff.

http://www.artificialrockoutlet.com/


----------

